# Pokemon characters with the worst hairstyles



## PageEmperor (Jun 12, 2020)

I was going to only do this for game protagonists, but now knowing that there are way too many characters in this franchise with really, really dumb hair, basically this is a discussion thread for basically anybody in the games who just have incredibly questionable hairdos. So yeah, like the title says, what do you think?


----------



## rari_teh (Jun 12, 2020)

nice helmet, man


----------



## Novae (Jun 12, 2020)

in the manga diamond, pearl, and like the pokemon league chairman or something got called the "weird hair trio"

I think

it's been a while since I read that part


----------



## qenya (Jun 12, 2020)

utter absurdity:


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Flora (Jun 13, 2020)

Are we not gonna talk about the postgame men from swsh


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 13, 2020)

hey


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 13, 2020)

If we're talking about Orre characters then Ein has got to be a contender.

And now thinking about it, Colress's Internet Explorer 'do is a bit over the top too.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 18, 2020)

rari_teh said:


> nice helmet, man


He looks like one of Roger's personas from that episode of American Dad where he pretended to be this Russian kid that Greg and Terry adopted


----------



## Herbe (Jun 9, 2021)

johnsmith99 said:


> Beside Pokémon Video Games,  dragonflycave members can play Super Mario Bros, a speedrunning game online.


thank you johnsmith99, very cool!


----------



## JHG (Nov 10, 2021)

Fantina’s just looks weird.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 10, 2022)

I find May's and the B/W female protagonist's (I think in Pokemon Masters her name is Hilda?) particularly unappealing. The shape of May's hair is just weird and ugly and the B/W female's is way too huge and poofy. Not to mention it's illogical, how did she manage to get all that thick-ass hair through the back of that cap?

It's not a hairstyle but I am also not a fan of Brendan's hat which entirely obscures his hair. It just doesn't look right.


----------

